# GSM Adelaide contact



## ozfan2015 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hey guys

Saw a number of you posting on this forum about which team from GSM Adelaide been allocated to you. 

The email I received from immi is only [email protected]

No idea which team...

Has anyone of you been contacted to GSM Adelaide through phone? Can you please pass on their numbers? 

Many thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

check for any attachments, there may or may not be a pdf attached to that email which gives details of GSM.

However nothing to worry about which GSM is processing your case,


----------



## suresh1981 (Nov 19, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> check for any attachments, there may or may not be a pdf attached to that email which gives details of GSM.
> 
> However nothing to worry about which GSM is processing your case,


Hi,

Below are the details of my Visa Application.

ANZSCO Code : 233211 (Civil Engineer)

Visa Lodge - 02.12.2015

Case Officer Allotted - 15.12.2015

Request for Information including medical & PCC - 15.12.2015

Information Provided - 08.01.2016

Request for More Information (Kid's Translated Birth Certificate & Passport Notarization) - 15.02.2016

Additional Information Provided - 02.03.2016

Status - Assessment in Progress.

What step should i need to take further like writing an e-mail to them or call them directly?

My case is being assessed by Adelaide office. It will be very much helpful if you could provide me the contact no.

Thanks


----------



## jawahar84 (Aug 18, 2014)

i am also in the same page

233912: Mechanical Engineer
11 Sep 2015 IELTS (L:7 R:7 W:6 S:6.5)
08 Dec 2015 EA Assessment Submitted
11 Dec 2015 EA + outcome
16 Dec 2015 Submitted (189) EOI (60 pts)
22 Jan 2016 Invitation received
09 Feb 2016 Visa Lodged/Payment/Documents uploaded
22 Feb 2016 C.O contact Adeliade for PCC & Medical
24 Feb 2016 Medical clearance
03 Mar 2016 PCC
XX XXX 2016 Grant!


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

suresh1981 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Below are the details of my Visa Application.
> 
> ...


Hi,
My application was assigned by case officer on 2nd March and submitted the requested documents on 16th March. I haven't get any reply from co while my status still.in assessment in progress. May I know who is handling ur case ? I mean name of co. Thanks


----------



## jawahar84 (Aug 18, 2014)

danielm said:


> Hi,
> My application was assigned by case officer on 2nd March and submitted the requested documents on 16th March. I haven't get any reply from co while my status still.in assessment in progress. May I know who is handling ur case ? I mean name of co. Thanks


Marlon is my CO

pls tell ur CO name and position number


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

jawahar84 said:


> Marlon is my CO
> 
> pls tell ur CO name and position number


Danielle


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

danielm said:


> Danielle


Hi even my case officer is Danielle and though i have uploaded marriage certificate and passports were updated with spouse details and same address on both passports still more information is asked. Is there a way to contact them through phone. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------

